# Morphicon's February 2008 Newsletter!



## Kattywampus (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi,  y'all!  It's time for the Morphicon February Newsletter!

Morphicon 5: "Hooray for FURRYWOOD!" May 16-18, 2008
Holiday Inn Columbus-Worthington, OH (Same hotel, new name)
http://www.morphicon.org/2008/
Guests of Honor: D.C. Simpson and  Max Black Rabbit

In this issue:

* Morphicon 2008 Deadlines
* Morphicon 2008 Guests of Honor
* Ursa Major Awards
* Morphicon 2008 Charity
* Sponsorship Levels
* Looking to Get Involved at Morphicon?


<< Morphicon 2008 Deadlines >>

Registration: March 1, 2008 (early reg = save $10!)
     Pre-registration is the same as last year, $30. If you wish to
register for Morphicon early (and save $10), your letter, or online
payment, must be postmarked by March 1st. If you still wish to
pre-register for the convention past March 1st you will have until May
1st to do so through our online forum. You will not receive the
pre-registration discount, but your badge will be waiting for you when
you arrive at the convention. Hypertrophes MUST register before March
1st. We need time to get all their goodies together!
http://www.morphicon.org/2008/register.htm

Hotel Reservations: May 1st, 2008
     Ohio Morphicon has a secured a block of double-queen rooms for
$99/night. To reserve a room, call the Holiday Inn directly at
614-436-0700, or fax them at 614-436-5318. You may also call the central
office at 1-800-465-4329. You must ask for the Morphicon room rate (room
block MO515). The room rate is guaranteed only through May 1st. Please
plan ahead and reserve your room early. As it was last year, our room
block is again contiguous--but having a room where everyone else is
located will depend on how quickly the room block fills up (and
therefore, on how soon you reserve your room).

Free Patron Membership T-Shirt Contest: March 1, 2008
     Announcing the 2008 T-Shirt Contest! Entries must be line-art,
all-ages appropriate, and fit our 2008 theme of " Hooray for
FURRYWOOD!". Interpret how you wish, but all entries must be emailed or
postmarked by 3/1/08. One winner will be selected for the free Patron
Membership, and their submission will be featured on the convention
t-shirt. The runners-up get their artwork printed in the 2008 conbook.
For all submissions and queries, send email to publications@morphicon.org

Dealer's Registration: As soon as tables sell out.
     Want to be a dealer? It's pretty cheap to do so at Morphicon.
Contact dealers@morphicon.org for more info, including prices and how to
get a seller's permit in Ohio. We can give you the hookup!

Conbook Submissions: April 1, 2008
     Any submissions for the conbook that are not appropriate for the
T-shirt Contest (i.e. poetry, stories, advertisements, or grayscale art)
must also be received by April 1, 2008 . Submissions and requests for
information, advertisement rates, or convention flyer swaps can be
handled through publications@morphicon.org.


<< Morphicon 2008 Guests of Honor >>

This year we are happy to announce that we will have D.C. Simpson and
Max Black Rabbit as our guests of honor. Simpson is the creator of Ozy
and Millie which has run continuously since 1998. Before Ozy and Millie,
Simpson worked on the serial story Tails of the City Max. Max is a
Canadian fur that has worked on a plethora of comics such as Hit the
Beach, Furrlough, Extinctioners, Rare Breed, and Sabrina Online. He has
also created, among others, the infamous character Zig Zag.


<< Ursa Major Awards >>

Morphicon is pleased to announce that we will be hosting the 2007 Ursa
Major Awards! This prestigious ceremony has been held annually since
2001. Each year a list of accomplished anthropomorphic artwork from the
year prior is established, and then voted upon. This includes work both
inside, and outside, of the fandom. If you wish to learn more about the
UMA, visit their website at http://www.ursamajorawards.org/


<< Morphicon 2008 Charity >>

Please help us raise money for Ferrets Unlimited of Cleveland, OH! We
need your art and memorabilia donations for our charity art auction and
raffle. Your donations will make the con more fun and help save lives.
Ferrets Unlimited is a volunteer-run, no-kill shelter which finds homes
for abandoned ferrets. Last year, donations included a set of animal
themed carbonated drinks, furry themed DVDs, T-shirts, and artwork.
Please contribute ahead of time, or at the convention, and help support
a shelter that cares for abandoned and mistreated animals!

Ferrets Unlimited is in need of supplies for animal care, and will be
glad to accept in-kind donations. Please see their needs page for what
they currently need. You can bring in-kind donations to the con, but if
you're in the Cleveland area, please consider bringing stuff directly to
them, to save you both having to haul it around.

We welcome you to send a note to charity@morphicon.org if you would like
to donate to the cause, or if you have any further questions about our
charity events. Visit Ferrets Unlimited at http://www.ferretsunlimited.org/


<< Sponsorship Levels >>

Sponsors, for an extra $15, will get a special limited edition art gift
and a nifty collectible sponsor button, as well as an invitation to the
high-class "I Scream Antisocial" event.

Patrons, for an extra $55, will get everything the Sponsors get, and
more: a Morphicon 2008 t- shirt with the winning entry printed on the
front, admission to the catered Guest of Honor dinner, preferred seating
at Morphicon events, and more!

Hypertrophes are fantastic individuals who donate $200 or more to
Morphicon for a given year, before the early registration deadline of
March 1st. In addition to all of the benefits of Patron, youâ€™ll receive
a truly ginormous laminated conbadge, credit and kudos in the conbook
(with your own bio), a second limited edition button, a special gift
from the Guests of Honor, and a secret surprise! Remember, Hypertrophe
memberships are only available through early registration which must be
postmarked by March 1, 2008.


<< Looking to Get Involved at Morphicon? >>

Our Morphicon Spectacle of Doom will once again need performers,
fursuited and not, to put on the acts. A Furry Variety Show with amateur
acts will be held on Sunday night, and anyone is invited to contribute
their own skit. The judged Masquerade will once again be held as well.
For more information on any of these events, contact
programming@morphicon.org.

Gophers help make the con go 'round! Please consider lending a paw!
Morphicon loves and needs gophers. Enough gopher hours could lead to
free admission for 2009. Contact gophers@morphicon.org for more info.


See you at Morphicon 2008!

-- 
-Kattywampus,
Morphicon Publications

http://www.morphicon.org


----------

